# Manager plikow - Nao

## compbatant

Witam,

juz kiedys podawalem linka (doscy dawno) do managera plikow nad ktorym pacuje i prosilem o opinie, teraz ukazala sie zupelnie nowa wersja.

Wszystko zaczalem pisac od nowa i jest juz gotowy do testow nao 0.4.0rc1  :Smile:  Strona projektu nao.linux.pl. Oczywiscie jest przygotowany ebuild :]

Z najciekawszych cech programu jest obsluga pluginow napisanych w pythonie (oprocz tego standardowo sa pluginy w c++), obsluga gestow myszy w pelni konfigurowalnych, mozna definiowac wlasne nowe gesty i podpinac je pod kazda komende, wielowatkowosc (kazda operacja jest uruchamiana jako odzielny watek), drag and drop, wsparcie do roznych VFS (ftp,sftp, archiwa, szukanie plikow, splaszczenie katalogu) i wiele innych cech. Zapraszam na strone http://nao.linux.pl i czekam na opinie.

----------

## BeteNoire

Zainstalowałem sobie i pierwsze moje "wrażenia" są następujące:

- nie zapamiętuje ustawień - nigdzie nie ma przycisku zastosuj czy ok

- widok małych ikon jest... za duży - mogłyby być o połowę mniejsze i/lub skalowalne - jak w krusaderze

- sporo zależności (jak na mój system)

----------

## Poe

@compbatant - czy Ty masz cos wspolnego z NavynOSem?

po2. masz drobny błąd na stronce w "how-to" jak zainstalowac nao na Gentoo. po co podajesz sciezke /usr/portage, by tam utworzyc w app-misc katalog nao i wykonywac tam digesta, skoro

a) po to jest /usr/local/portage (overlay)

b) po zrobieniu synca katalog nao włącznie z ebuildem i digestem pojdzie w las.

----------

## compbatant

Tak to ja jestem od navynosa:) Z ta instalacja pod gentoo wiem, ze zostanie nadpisane i sie powinno robic w overlay ale... doszedlem do wniosku,

ze jak ktos wie o tym to sam to zrobi, a jak nie to nie bede pisal na stronie faq jak sie stosuje overlay, zeby nie komplikowac dla newbie za bardzo calego procesu instalacji.

Experymentowalem ze skalowaniem ikon i.. niestety uzyta przeze mnie biblioteka ma kiepski algorytm skalowania i ikonki wygladaja kiepsko przeskalwoane, mysle, zeby zastosowac jakis wlasny algorytm lub biblioteke do tego. Na razie jesli ktos chce uzywac widoku listy to najlepiej jest zmienic themsa z ikonami na male, jest taki jeden zestaw dolaczony z programem. 

Ustawienia sa zapamietywane od razu po ich zmianie , zapisywanie ich do pliku konfiguracyjego odbywa sie wraz z zamykaniem programu.

----------

## BeteNoire

No właśnie nie są. 

Próbowałem zmienić kolor tła zaznaczenia i po zamknięciu okna konfiguracji powracał mi do tego paskudnego niebieskiego. To samo było z rozmiarem okna i rozmiarem ikon.

----------

## compbatant

czyli cos nie dziala u ciebie, mozesz sie odezwac do mnie na jabberze: compbatant@jabber.org ? Czy w katalogu domowym zostal stworzony katalog .nao, czy jest tam plik nao.conf? I czy jak odpalasz z konsoli to czy jakies informacje sa na nia wypisywane?

----------

## BeteNoire

Tak, katalog i conf zostały stworzone. Nic w konsolce nie wypluwa ale... po restarcie programu zmiany są widoczne we wszystkich opcjach prócz: rozmiar okna programu, Label with text Background color.

Po zmianach program wygląda tak: http://img106.imageshack.us/my.php?image=naomd0.png

----------

## pawels

Proponuje dodać do https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-538498.html

myśle że więcej ludzi potestuje   :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## compbatant

Rzeczywiscie nie byl zapisywany kolor tla, przy okazji znalazlem jeszcze pare drobiazgow z kolorami. Poprawiona wersja jest na svn, w ebuildzie sie znajdzie albo w rc2 albo juz w finalnej wersji jesli nie znajda sie inne bledy. Na screenie zobaczylem, ze ikonki wygladaja tragicznie przy ciemnym tle, poprawilem tez to i nie widac tych szarych obramowan wokol nich. Zeby nowe zmiany zadzialaly trzeba usunac stary konfig w katalogu uzytkownika. Zeby ikonki plikow mialy ciemne tlo, trzeba je ustawic w ustawieniach typow plikow, specjalny typ : special/unknown ustawi domyslny kolor dla wszystkich ikon (oprocz katalogow, tu trzeba ustawic w special/directory). Nie wiem co z tym rozmiarem okna, ze sie nie zapisuje, rozumiem ze wprowadzasz wymiary okna w ustawieniach? Bo program nie zapisuje wielkosci okna w chwili zamykania programu, tylko wartosci wprowadzone w konfigu.

Dzieki za linka do tego overlaya, odezwe sie pozniej do nich.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *compbatant wrote:*   

> Na screenie zobaczylem, ze ikonki wygladaja tragicznie przy ciemnym tle, poprawilem tez to i nie widac tych szarych obramowan wokol nich. 

 

Prawidłowo odczytałeś sugestię  :Wink: 

 *compbatant wrote:*   

> Nie wiem co z tym rozmiarem okna, ze sie nie zapisuje, rozumiem ze wprowadzasz wymiary okna w ustawieniach? Bo program nie zapisuje wielkosci okna w chwili zamykania programu, tylko wartosci wprowadzone w konfigu.

 

Nie zmieniam w ustawieniach, po prostu przeciągam okno za róg czy bok, otwieram ustawienia, cośtam robię a po zamknięciu okna ustawień okno programu wraca do poprzedniego rozmiaru. Nieco irytujące.

A w konfiguracji mogłaby być opcja, żeby program zapisywał rozmiar okna taki jakiego ostatnio używaliśmy.

----------

## ch4os

Przy przenoszeniu pliku na pamiec usb program przenosi dalej pomimo tego ze miejsce sie skonczylo jakies 10mb temu  :Razz:  nie wiem czy to normalne, no ale sam sobie winny jestem  :Razz: 

----------

## lazy_bum

Ja też przetestowałem. Sprawie dobre wrażenie, ale przy próbie użycia USE="ssh" wywalił mi:

```
emerge -pv nao

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! Invalid or corrupt dependency specification: 

Conditional without parenthesis: 'ssh?'

('ebuild', '/', 'app-misc/nao-0.4.0_rc1', 'merge')

>=x11-libs/fox-1.4 dev-libs/libxml2 dev-libs/boost ssh? =net-libs/libssh-0.2

This package can not be installed. Please notify the

'app-misc/nao-0.4.0_rc1' package maintainer about this problem.
```

----------

## compbatant

Byl blad w ebuildzie, dzieki za informacje, wrzucilem poprawionego ebuilda na strone  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Może by tak ebuild do svn'u?

----------

## compbatant

jest juz 0.4.0rc2  :Smile:  Poprawione zostalo to o czym bylo pisane powyzej, doszla opcja do zapamietywania rozmiaru okna programu przy zamknieciu, dodana jest tez integracja z gnome/kde, zrobilem takze ebuilda do svn:) Doszla nowa flaga USE ssl, sluzy do wlaczenia obslugi ssl w ftp.

Okazuje sie, ze cos jest skopane jesli chodzi o fox 1.6 i beryla. Dlatego jesli ktos uzywa beryla to najlepiej jest emergnac foxa 1.4 a pozniej nao. Nao moze pracowac zarowno z foxem 1.4 jak i 1.6.

Uwaga: przed instalacja trzeba usunac stara konfigurace w katalogu domowym ~/.nao

----------

## BeteNoire

A jeśli nie usunę? No właśnie, nie usunąłem i wszystko było w porządku. Jednak po chwili rzeczywiście usunąłem, żeby sprawdzić czy program prawidłowo zapamiętuje ustawienia. Otóż zapamiętuje, ale nie wtedy kiedy okno ustawień zamknie sie przyciskiem Close.

Podoba mi się możliość dostosowania koloru każdego drobnego elementu programu, jednak nie mogę znaleźć ustawienia koloru tła paneli.

Acha, jak usunąć wybrane kolumny właściwości plików?

----------

## compbatant

Moze nie dokonca precyzyjnie napisalem o co chodzi. Zmiany po zamknieciu okna konfiguracynego sa zapisywane w pamieci i program z nich korzyszta, ale dopiero po zamknieciu programu akutalna konfiguracja jest zapisywana do pliku. 

Co do ustawiania koloru tla paneli to chodzi ci o kolor tego co jest pod ikonkami otwartego katalogu? jesli tak to pisalem o tym juz powyzej  :Smile: 

Kolor ten trzeba je ustawic w ustawieniach typow plikow, specjalny typ : special/unknown ustawi domyslny kolor dla wszystkich ikon (oprocz katalogow, tu trzeba ustawic w special/directory). Plus do tego trzeba ustawic background color poniewaz ten kolor znajduje sie na panelu w miejscu gdzie nie ma ikonek.

Kolumny wlasciwosci plikow wybiera sie w oknie konfiguracji w zakladce virtual file system settings.

----------

## compbatant

Jest juz finalna wersja 0.4.0. Dodana zostala mozliwosc kompilacji na gcc 3.3. Zostal naprawiony bug przy wyswietlaniu komend specyficznych dla zaznaczonego pliku.

----------

## BeteNoire

Zemergowanie najnowszego boosta rozwala Nao, bo usunięta została flaga threads.

```
nao

nao: error while loading shared libraries: libboost_filesystem.so.1.33.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

```

sudo revdep-rebuild -a

(...)

emerge --oneshot -a =app-misc/nao-svn-0.4

(...)

!!! ERROR: app-misc/nao-svn-0.4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1637:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 704:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

  nao-svn-0.4.ebuild, line 33:   Called built_with_use 'dev-libs/boost' 'threads'

  eutils.eclass, line 1713:   Called die

!!! dev-libs/boost-1.34.0 does not actually support the threads USE flag!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/pt/temp/portage/app-misc/nao-svn-0.4/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

